
New in Clojure 1.10: Prepl - ishan_chhabra
https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/7wdlq4/first_cut_of_prepl_%E8%B7%AF_clojureclojure86a158d/
======
ishan_chhabra
See related
[https://github.com/Unrepl/unrepl](https://github.com/Unrepl/unrepl) for some
more context on how this would be useful.

